

Microsoft Betting Big on ‘Touch’ - bootload
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123172288454472521.html

======
mcormier
Touch doesn't make as much sense on a desktop. It's more awkward because it is
less ergonomic. If you put the screen lower so that your hand does not get
tired you end up looking down too much, bad on your neck. If you keep the
screen where it is in a traditional desktop you end up leaning over and your
arm will get tired.

Touch makes sense in hand-helds and tablet style machines not desktop screens.

